# What it means when they say YIELD



## Themanwithnoname (Nov 15, 2005)

when they say this strain will yield 300 grams per m2

Do they mean that the plant in good conditions will really yield 300 grams of Bud for 1 plant.

Just curiouse


----------



## Hick (Nov 16, 2005)

300 grams "per square meter" (m2) or approxinately 10 sq ft


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Nov 16, 2005)

so it's basically divide the number of grams by the number of seeds.  The total would be what each plant should yeild.  Right?


----------



## Insane (Nov 16, 2005)

I wouldnt count on that formula FrostyNugz for a couple reasons..
Unless your a growing God you probably won't have %100 germination results, and then there is still no gaurentees that the plants from the germinated seeds will all be female. 

I find your yield depends on your growing conditions more than the number of seeds. If you have 2 female plants with great growing conditions Id venture to say those 2 in great conditions could yield more than 5 or 10 female plants with average conditions. 

Here is a good example (this is also comparing Outdoor vs. Indoor, both with very good growing conditions)

About a month ago my friend and I harvested 7 of his outdoor plants. They got 12 hours of direct sun everyday in the best weather of the summer. He harvested 5 ounces. I had one plant holed up in an old shower with good conditions and I harvested 3 ounces from one plant. The big difference was I used some very good nutrients while he said "no man those are just chemicals all you need is water"
Not only did my one plant harvest almost as much as his 7, my weed was also much, much better 

From this I like to think if your plants have good conditions (light, temp, humidity, nutrients) you can expect to harvest at least one ounce per plant, once you have more experience growing possibly 3-5, but if you have the right conditions and the experience, the sky is the limit!


----------



## Hick (Nov 20, 2005)

It's a lot like those "Estimated gas mileage" stickers on new cars. It's not "actual mileage" and obtaining those numbers are.._unrealistic_, in most cases.


----------



## Insane (Nov 20, 2005)

Yeahs it's basically a number to make you think "Oh wow this strain looks good I'll buy this one!"

Again I think your yield has much more to do with your growing conditions than the number of quality seeds you plant. (in certain cases anyway)


----------

